# Poulticing/Wrapping Torn Suspensory/DLSD suggestions



## Angels Fallx (Feb 5, 2010)

get some good quality *standing* wraps.
as for no-bows you can check out Back on Track. pricey, but I've heards some pretty great things about them.

I'm not a huge poultice user, but the horses I work with I _believe_ use Uptite Poultice, and they have never had any problems with it. I can double check for you tomorrow if you'd like.

here's some links to some sites that I trust for quality stuff:

Back on Track No Bow Leg Wrap - Horse Leg Wraps - Horse Products - Default Store View

Dover Saddlery - Quality English Horse Tack & Horse Supplies for the Equestrian.

Horse Supplies and Supplements


----------



## bouncersmyboy (May 3, 2010)

My horse is currently in the rehab period for a suspensory period and I used staysound poultice for the first 90 days with a pillow wrap and standing wrap over it with a piece of paper towel over the poultice. I wrapped both front legs even though I was only poulticing one because it provides even support. It has drastically decreased our recovery time and the vet was VERY impressed with his progress in the 90 days. I did cold hose the ligament for 20 minutes before poulticing/wrapping.


----------



## cmvet (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello,

Did your vet not recommend a poultice and rehab schedule? For me, the products I use depend on the severity of the suspensory lesion. With DSLD it limits some of the treatments we can use. DSLD is degenerative and progressive, and that portion will not improve and tends to worsen with time. The tear may heal with time/rest. As far as initial poultice I usually use DMSO & Furacin to reduce inflammation, along with cold hosing 3x daily for 10 - 15 minutes for the first 3-5 days. I recommend clients use a quilted cotton wrap with a a polo to secure it in place, this tends to slip and should be reset every 12 hours. You may need to poultice for 7-10 days as the inflammation subsides, then switching to a topical anti-inflammatory like surpass can help. I usually have my patients on a systemic anti-inflam (bute) during tis time as well. Strict stall confinement is a must initially (horse Dependant).

Treatments like PRP may help significantly heal the tear without further affecting the DSLD component. As DSLD has been diagnosed I would not recommend shock wave, as I have had a few horses with DSLD degenerate quicker after I used shock wave (I think they felt better on the limb and no longer protected it, over stressed it, and broke down quicker).

Again, I would chat with your vet as we all have different poultice likes/dislikes, and may use a different poultice based on a particular situation.


----------

